# Jackson at 1yr. old



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

This is my puppy Jackson and he just turned a year old. I was wondering if you guys could critique his conformation. Thanx









Here are the pictures:


















































































If you need a few other pictures i will post a few more. Thank you for critiqueing.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't help with his conformation ~ but WOW is he a handsome guy!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

i second that....... very nice looking hunk!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Look at his AMAZING coloring, and his precious face!!! Wow, is he HANDSOME! Very stunning boy you have there.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you guys very much!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dark sable male with a good head and very nice ear set. Flat withers with a rather steep croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear with a short upper arm. His pasterns are a bit straight and I would like to see a tighter foot.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Doriani second that....... very nice looking hunk!


3rd that stunning


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is very handsome. How is he bred?


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

is he from a working line? when he's adult, am sure he'll really look scary to strangers


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm going to 2nd what lhczth said because that's so cool
to know something like that and then state it so well,







.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all and he is bred from a working line in Germany. Is a short upper arm good?


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous also I love sables!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually he is not Germany lines he is a Checkosloviakian Shepherd. Sorry for the mistake. =)


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought he looked familiar lol my boy is Czech too and built just like him he will thicken out more as my boy did and a blockier head. Hes only 12 months your boy will fill out.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

DO you have his pedigree linked anywhere?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A short upper arm is not desired, but rather common in the breed now. It restricts reach during movement.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

We have his pedigree on papers but do you know how to put in on a website? Thank you.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

In my siggy thats where alot of german shepherd people put them pedigreedatabase is loaded with gsd's. You just go and click on register a dog its free. It takes like an hour to do if all the dogs aint there but Im pretty sure they are there. If mom and dad are there it will only take like 15 minutes to do then even if relatives are there it will make it quicker.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice coloring, love his dark face. Very nice...


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok thank you i will try and get the Pedigree on and ill post it. Thanks


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

your welcome !


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/613956.html

i hope all of his info came through and if not just tell me and ill fix it.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

His parents info will not come through. I will try and restart my computer and if it does not work ill try and do a new pedigree. Sorry.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

you will have to do quick register on them theres a tab on the left of the screen to do that.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

hes there but nothing is there..


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok thank you i will try and do that.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

My computer for some reason will not let me do the pedigree. i have tried everything so do u just want me to post his parents info and his parents parents info?

Thanks


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok my computer is not letting me do the pedigree so do u want me to just put all the familey's lines on here and post it?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just post the complete sires and dams name and I am sure someone can get it posted on pedigree data base for you.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats Ok sometimes you can put there name and it will finish itself if relatives are there. Post the parents names here and I can see if I can do it.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok his sires name is Argus von Szymczyk
His dams name is Cara Z Cepkeho Dvora

Thank you so much. I would be completely helpless without you all.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It isn't working because the parents have not been entered into pedigree data base. Can you list all four grand parents from top to bottom? (Sires Sire/Dam and then the Dam's Sire/Dam)?


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya i can.

Jack's fathers name is:

Argus von Szymczyk

His dam is: Beci Od Natalky-Her dam is Faki Kamos- Her sire is Quattan Venusina Sopka CDX 

His sire name is: Zars Z Dalub Bohemia-his sire is Fram Z Dalub- His dams name is Anja Lotrounsko

Jacks dam's name is: Cara Z Caepkeho Dvora- 

her sires name is Edo Moldaveskej Cesty-His Dams name is Centor Z Mokropeske- His sires name is Cela Z Kostolianskej Cesty 

Her dams name is Fany Od Hajocky- Her sires name is Heky Od Tepleho Pramena- Her dams name is Nada Od Troch Jazier

Thank you all foer helping me with all this stuff. I really appretiate it a lot.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

did someone get it in yet for you?


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I got his parents in so I will put their parents now someone should be on there so I will do 2 at a time theres alot of shepherds on there pedigreedatabase is mostly shepherds.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Anja was in there so moms side is done on her


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok all done I put it exactly how you wrote it here..


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Faki is there too so he has 2 in his pedigree that has their pedigrees there.. All done now for ya..


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

tHANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I really appretiate it. Do i just go on pedigreedatabase and find his and it will be there? Thank YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I think i got it but he wont come through. How do i find him again? Sorry for so many ?s


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

go to his page at 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/613956.html


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

your welcome ! It was fun doing it..


----------



## Amy_G (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,

I want to thank everyone for their kind comments on my daughters dog Jackson. She is only 12 years old and has been doing all the training on Jackson. She has joined the Youth USA Schutzhund and plans on going for her BH sometime in late fall. She has been very excited to find this site and all the information in it. 

Thank you again for being so patient and welcoming to my daughter.

Amy


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes thank you all very much!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

your so welcome did you see it yet his pedigree?


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya i got his pedigree. Thank you so much for doing that.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok great your welcome : ) !!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanx to every1 who posted!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Does any1 have the thread 4 a signature and an avatar??? I found it the other day and now i cant find it and then i saw a thread asking for help and now i ant find that so sorry im asking here.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Click on "MY Stuff" at the top/center of the forum and then "My Profile" in the drop down. For the avatar you would need to use the direct link from Photobucket and we do not allow pictures in signature lines here.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thank you. I wasn't going to put a picture in it tho like all my dogs names and like a saying or something. Thank you very much.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I got it hank you very much


----------

